# Lightroom CC slows down after heavy usage



## jfarrellpa (Jun 17, 2017)

I have Lightroom CC with all the updates running on Windows 10 with i7, Nvida 1080 graphics and 32 GB of memory running off a NVE drive in my computer.  After a while like about two hours of use, it starts to slow down and then I restart LR and all is happy for another two or so hours.  I have the deleted the preferences file, turned off and on the GPU and it sill is happening.   I have read Victoria's performance guide and no help to this problem.  I thought of uninstalling and reinstalling the CC programs but thought this may be a start.  

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 17, 2017)

I have the same problem, frequently.  If you keep pushing on it will (at least for me) actually hang.  I can't see a memory leak, I have no idea what it is really doing (though I do see it hung in a compute loop as well, i.e. one process of four is occupied). 

I just take a break every hour or so and restart.   I know that's not a particularly helpful answer, but at least you have company.

PS. Your profile says 5.7, but you said CC; can I assume you've updated to the newest version, as there are a lot of bugs fixed in earlier versions of CC.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2017)

Check the "Sys Info"  menu item under the Help menu to make absolutely sure that you are running Lightroom version: CC 2015.10.1 [ 1117303 ]   There were some earlier versions of Lightroom version: CC 2015.x that had significant memory leaks.   What is an NVE drive?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 17, 2017)

I know you were asking Joe, but FWIW I haven't updated to 10.1 yet, I'm on 10 (nothing).  I have nearly the same computer as Joe, except a 970 NVida, and 64G memory.  I'm also on a NVE (i.e. that's a M.2 or S.2 or similar) drive with multiple SSD's for image storage.


----------



## jfarrellpa (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks to all of you for your input.  I updated my profile so you can see that I have the latest version of LR.  I will answer a question as what is NVE; it is SSD storage that runs on the PCI bus rather than on the Sata bus which means it is much faster.  

Do you think that uninstalling LR will help?  Not a big deal to do but what do you think?  

I even went so far to generating Smart Previews for a recent Africa trip and worked with them, but hit the same roadblock of slowness after a few hours.  

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 17, 2017)

jfarrellpa said:


> Do you think that uninstalling LR will help?  Not a big deal to do but what do you think?



First the caveat - a lot of people do not seem to have this problem, so there appears to either be a different working style, or some setting(s) or hardware that cause it.

I personally do not think reinstalling will help.  I've done so, I actually built (for other reasons) a whole new computer and it's been there for a long time for me.  I just get used to working only an hour or so at a time.

Hopefully someone may have more productive suggestions (though taking a coffee break every hour adds to creativity, so maybe it's a feature).


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 19, 2017)

I have always found that LR slows down significantly after extended use, particularly after a heavy keywording session. Turning off and on again is the only solution.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 19, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> I have always found that LR slows down significantly after extended use, particularly after a heavy keywording session. Turning off and on again is the only solution.


My experience exactly.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 19, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> I have always found that LR slows down significantly after extended use, particularly after a heavy keywording session. Turning off and on again is the only solution.


Me too


----------



## cmphoto (Jun 20, 2017)

Same here, but I go to "preferences - general - restart lightroom".  Just much quicker for me.
Cliff


----------



## Klaas (Jun 25, 2017)

In such cases I usually reorganize my catalogue.

An other possibility is the Windows Defender, which meanwhile checks your files. WD needs very often a lot of CPU power and that can be a problem for LR.

Klaas


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 25, 2017)

It is interesting everyone who chimed in here is on Windows.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2017)

Just to put your mind at rest, Ferguson.....I have sometimes seen the same "slow down" after a period of activity, often metadata related but also brush related as well, on both platforms. OSX is not immune....


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jul 1, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> It is interesting everyone who chimed in here is on Windows


It could be..
I'm using a Macbook also but i'm using projectcatalogs there only. They are much smaller than my mastercatalog on my windows system. 
Most of the times working on catalog on my macbook does feel a lot snappier than on my (much havier) windows system. Maybe i will do some serious comparisment one of these days.


----------

